# Rot on Knock Away 11' diameter Tree



## James Denman (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello, I am in need of advise on a tree I am trying to help a friend with. He has a 11' in diameter, Knock Away Tree that is rotting and it has been cleaned out but had grubs in it as well. We are located 50 miles west of Victoria Texas. The disease is located near the base of the tree about 18 inches high and about 18" to 20" deep. The hole in this 11' tree measures about 18 inches wide. 
Is there a recommended treatment on the cavity of this tree as to fill or treat?
There is also a hard growth near the base attached to the bark of the tree that has been removed as well.
Any help would be appreciated. 

Sincerely,
James Denman
Master Gardener, Victoria, Texas


----------



## tree md (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not familiar with a Knock away tree. Any chance of posting a pic?

You definitely do not want to fill it. That will promote further rot. You can clean it out thoroughly to allow air to get to it and hopefully prevent further rot but the last thing you want to do is fill it or paint the wound.


----------



## mpatch (Sep 9, 2010)

*??*

11 foot dbh tree in texas?? need pics


----------



## flushcut (Sep 9, 2010)

tree md said:


> I'm not familiar with a Knock away tree. Any chance of posting a pic?
> 
> You definitely do not want to fill it. That will promote further rot. You can clean it out thoroughly to allow air to get to it and hopefully prevent further rot but the last thing you want to do is fill it or paint the wound.



:agree2: A wound of that size in a tree that big is really nothing to be concerned about right now. Just clean it out and get some air flow in the cavity and dry it out as the doctor said.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 12, 2010)

Had to Google it to se what it looked like. Seems about the only place it grows in the lower 48 is Texas. Also called a Sandpaper tree to to the rough sandpaper like leaves, Joe.


----------



## Ambull (Sep 13, 2010)

11 feet has to be a typo...........


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ambull said:


> 11 feet has to be a typo...........



Circumference perhaps?

Harry K


----------

